# Marineland 20g LED starter kit.



## ashtricks

Pros:
1. Low profile hood
2. Amazing moonlight LEDs, great shimmer!
3. Penguin bio-wheel filter is OK
4. Looks Looks Looks
5. Heater does the job
6. Comes with small quantities of all the additives you need to start off. 

Cons:
1. If you want a planted aquarium this is NOT for you.
2. Does not come air pump. The filter aeration might not be enough if you add a baffle.
3. Thermometer strip has very low contrast. (I have a different model on my 10g which shows up much better!)
4. Do not trust the bacteria colony packet. MUST cycle the tank properly.
5. The glass is scratched more easily than the store brand 10 g tank I have.

Experience:
I have had this one for 6+ months, and was running the LEDs on timer for 10hrs. I have 7-8 plants, and I dose flourish comprehensive 2 ml every week (no Co2). I have a bunch of anacharis twigs and the new leaves are smaller. 2+ weeks back I decided to chuck the LEDs and move to 10W CFL. The improvement in plant growth is drastic! The leaves are getting bigger, and every plant looks healthy. 

Conclusion: If you want live plants, make an arrangement to provide more light.


----------



## Hanky

welcome Ashtricks, I'm from down here in Springville, Good to know about the leds for live plants I think alot of people love the look of them but are surprised when they start losing plants and the led light makers wont tell you not to use them.


----------



## ashtricks

Yeah, these LED's are just too small.


----------



## Sam Crow

My 29 gallon was a starter kit. I bought it for $55 on sale at a local pet store. It's been an awesome tank. I did have to upgrade the filter and buy an air pump, but that's per usual.

I'm eventually going to buy the blue LED strip lights to frame (out of sight) the top of the tank. A friend of mine did this, and it's an awesome effect. It gives off that blue ocean-like light that many of use desire. 

I recently saw a cool background that mimics water movement and gives off a low, blue light. Not sure if that's a real product, or was a DIY thing. In any event, I'm sure it's pricey,


----------



## nags

I have the 10 gallon version and I love it. I have a bunch of Anacharis that is still alive, its the first live plant I have owned and it seems do ok


----------



## ashtricks

@Sam Crow: I am a big fan of the blue LEDs too!
@nags: Yeah they will survive for sure. And probably 10g not being as tall as a 20g, you might not even have that problem. For a planted aquarium, they recommend 3W LEDs. Basically those which try to match the spectrum of T5 lights.


----------



## nags

ashtricks said:


> @Sam Crow: I am a big fan of the blue LEDs too!
> @nags: Yeah they will survive for sure. And probably 10g not being as tall as a 20g, you might not even have that problem. For a planted aquarium, they recommend 3W LEDs. Basically those which try to match the spectrum of T5 lights.


yeah you are prob right, I absolutely love the look of the Blue LED


----------

